# Travel



## richard333 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi, Me and my parent have 4 full days in SIN in October and have booked our Accommodation at the Intercontinental Hotel. After that we will have a trip in Melaka
We Was wondering about how to travel Melaka ? Bus? Flight?
Any info on possible options& costs would be most welcome. Is Malacca a worthwhile destination?
PS Any feedback also appreciated. Hear it's located well.
Thanks


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

If budget permits, you could consider affordable advance booking on Air Asia. Recommend flying over express buses to reduce travel time, and maximize touring time in Malacca- a historic town with beautiful architecture and delicious array of dishes. 
How many days do you plan to stay in Singapore and days in Malacca?
Have you evaluate flights multi stops to Singapore-Malacca-fly out of Sepang KLIA?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lorgnette: Beg to differ .. 

 Malakka is easier and faster by bus, 3 hours tops, vs flying to .. where again ?? 

There aren't any direct flights to Malacca, and nobody flies there

Richard333: if you have made up your mind to go Malacca, well, you can look up Wikipedia .. 

My own experience ? it is an old town .. and that's all I remember .. a lot of history there .. 

Malacca travel guide - Wikitravel


----------



## peterteh (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Richard, Malaysia best-known holiday destination, Melaka is one of those places you must travel.Melaka is a fascinating city which is rich in its history. A blend of many cultures, from all over the world, is seen in their architecture, traditions, music, and cuisine. Melaka is located on the Western Coast of Peninsular Malaysia facing the Straits of Melaka, about 147 kilometers from Kuala Lumpur and 245 kilometers from Singpore. The place I suggest is Melaka Sultanate Palace museum, A famosa fort and many .you can find it at google.
i suggest that you can travel by bus from Singapore to melaka and the price is around RM40 and the trip duration is 4 hours if you travel by bus. It is more cheap than you take flight and save the time you at airport.
There are dozens of express bus service from Singapore to melaka. A few of the largest express bus operators like Konsortium Express & Tours, Sri Maju Express offer almost hourly trip between Singapore and Melaka. Most of Travelers are advised to book their tickets early online in website such as Easibook: Express Bus Tickets Singapore and Malaysia which provides the online booking of most express buses tickets from Singapore to malaka and within Malaysia itself Can more comfortable and economical.


----------



## ptrlee (Apr 22, 2011)

richard333 said:


> Hi, Me and my parent have 4 full days in SIN in October and have booked our Accommodation at the Intercontinental Hotel. After that we will have a trip in Melaka
> We Was wondering about how to travel Melaka ? Bus? Flight?
> Any info on possible options& costs would be most welcome. Is Malacca a worthwhile destination?
> PS Any feedback also appreciated. Hear it's located well.
> Thanks


Hello Richard, I believe if you go to Singapore, you need not go anywhere else. When you will reach the place you will not feel like leaving it. 
Anyway, if you still want to go to Melaka, the best option would be going by a bus.


----------

